# Southdown Aquatics Vivariums



## Red Tail 0161 (Jul 1, 2014)

Very Impressed with my new vivs from southdown aquatics. Its took over six weeks to arrive but it was worth the wait


----------



## dynamicz108 (Aug 15, 2014)

You got lucky then..

I just received a 6x2x2 viv from them yesterday, all chipped and scored:-( not happy so told them to pick it up and refund me. They also use cheap thin glass that my burm could punch a hole through.

Getting in contact with them is a nightmare!!


----------



## Red Tail 0161 (Jul 1, 2014)

dynamicz108 said:


> You got lucky then..
> 
> I just received a 6x2x2 viv from them yesterday, all chipped and scored:-( not happy so told them to pick it up and refund me. They also use cheap thin glass that my burm could punch a hole through.
> 
> Getting in contact with them is a nightmare!!



That's strange they have used toughened glass on my mine. I have a 2 year old girl shes allways hitting the glass on my vivs with her toys. You got any pics of the damage ???


----------



## Red Tail 0161 (Jul 1, 2014)

and it does say you have to check the item out when it gets delivered.


----------



## dynamicz108 (Aug 15, 2014)

Been trying to put photos up but cant see an upload facility. The units were covered in saw dust when Richard dropped them of so couldnt really see any damage at the time...once the panels were dusted down with a dry cloth thats when i noticed the chips, next day the veneer edging was peeling off


----------



## smiler2007 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi this is Michelle form Southdown Aquatics,

Red Tail 0161, thank you so much for your positive feedback we take pride in all our vivariums and it really does mean a lot to us.

dynamicz108... I am sorry that you are not happy with your vivarium, we are a small family run business (Richard, myself and our ever so helpful six year old twins!) so it is not in our interest to deliver damaged vivariums as it costs as dearly, Richard did check it over before passing it to you. 
After you had spoken to Richard to inform him you were not happy I tried to phone you to ask what you wanted us to do as Richard would have turned the van around to drive the 60miles back to collect it from you, but as I couldn't get a response Richard just had to carry on with the rest of his delivery run. I then spoke to you yesterday to say we have arranged for the vivarium to be collected directly from you within the week and will pass on the Livestock couriers number so you know who is calling you to specifically arrange times etc.

Regarding the glass size, all our 6x2x2 range has 4mm toughened glass which is sufficient for a Burmese python, we make all our vivariums this way as do most vivarium manufacturers. From our end we obviously don't know what our customers have bought the vivariums for...neither did you ask how thick the glass was before ordering, I was endeavour to make sure the glass thickness is stated on all our ads but 4mm is standard across the board and like I said sufficient for a Burmese python (we supply to shops in the our local area and up the country and no one has asked for 6mm before).

Contacting us: We do appreciate it can be hard to contact us and we have plans to rectify this, unfortunately the mobile signal has been dropped at the workshop (three network) and I am not always able to be in the office (which is away from the workshop) We are now going to put a landline in at the workshop and when Richard is out of the workshop we will put a divert to his mobile phone (which annoyingly has signal 5 mins away from the workshop). 

Again like I said on the phone we are so sorry you were not happy with your purchase and we have done everything we can to rectify it as fast as we can.

Kind Regards
Michelle


----------

